# First 1911 Buy



## FoxtrotSniper (Jan 19, 2012)

Alright so I'm thinking of getting my first gun and it definitely is going to be a 1911. However I know there's a ton of places out there that carry copies, clones, whatever you want to call them. I'm partial to Colt myself because, well, it's Colt. But I recently saw a 1911 designed by Nighthawk with a beautiful suppressor combo that looked amazing. Sorry off track. To keep it simple, between Colt, Springfield, and S&W what 1911 delivers the goods at the best price for a first time shooter? and thank you all!


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

I myself erfer Colt's but that being said I have several different brands. You did not say what your reason for the handgun is. You can spend from $400.00 up and get a good 1911 you can also spend $1,000.00's and get a lemon that you have to send back several times. A Colt will hold its value the best but more info would help.


----------



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)

If your warm and fuzzy goes to colt get that. They should all be fine choices depending on options you want or color schemes.


----------



## FoxtrotSniper (Jan 19, 2012)

Oops sorry. this is just for recreation shooting and self defense. I'm looking for something under $2000 probably that's reliable and accurate. it doesn't necessarily need to be flashy or anything but just will shoot every time.


----------



## FNISHR (Aug 9, 2011)

I just ordered my first 1911 today, specifically a Springfield Loaded. I've enjoyed putting some rounds through my son's Loaded and look forward to its arrival. Within your budget, you could easily get a Springfield TRP, which has a stellar reputation. I think you are going to find, whatever you buy, that there are a lot of fine choices out there.


----------



## Overkill0084 (Nov 28, 2010)

FoxtrotSniper said:


> Oops sorry. this is just for recreation shooting and self defense. I'm looking for something under $2000 probably that's reliable and accurate. it doesn't necessarily need to be flashy or anything but just will shoot every time.


With a (up to) $2000 budget, the world is your oyster. Of the "off the rack" makers, $2K has them all pretty well covered. Do yourself a favor and check out Dan Wesson. I feel (opinions vary of course) that they are one of the best "non-special order" brands. You could look at some of the more premium stuff. A Les Baer is within reach if your tastes run that way and you don't click on too many options. They start around $1800ish, last time I looked. 
It's been my observation that, once you get to a certain price point, the flashiness tends to go away and things get more understated.


----------



## Brevard13 (Nov 28, 2010)

FoxtrotSniper said:


> Alright so I'm thinking of getting my first gun and it definitely is going to be a 1911. However I know there's a ton of places out there that carry copies, clones, whatever you want to call them. I'm partial to Colt myself because, well, it's Colt. But I recently saw a 1911 designed by Nighthawk with a beautiful suppressor combo that looked amazing. Sorry off track. To keep it simple, between Colt, Springfield, and S&W what 1911 delivers the goods at the best price for a first time shooter? and thank you all!


I'm partial to S&W myself. Also just to throw this in there Ruger has come out with a 1911. Apparently they are pretty popular as alot of places are having a hard time getting and keeping them in stock.


----------



## rgrundy (Jul 16, 2011)

If you have that much money you may want to look at STI's offerings. Their 1911's run very well in competition where they get dirty and have much abuse. They are built in a small shop in Texas and have many offerings for self defense too.


----------



## FoxtrotSniper (Jan 19, 2012)

I took a look at the Ruger and it seems like a pretty solid firearm. thanks for the recommendation!


----------



## usmcj (Sep 23, 2011)

Whatever you choose, be aware that you can change the "feel" of any 1911 by changing the grips. You can get thin grips, finger groove grips, aluminum grips, carbon fiber grips, wood grips, micarta grips, checkered grips, smooth grips, rubber grips and the differences in "feel" are really surprising.

With a price max of $2000, the Nighthawks are no longer within your reach. (new ones). I have Colts, Sigs, Dan Wessons, and Kimbers (pre series II), and they all perform flawlessly. Shopping is fun, go to it. :smt1099


----------



## mbrown202 (Jan 20, 2012)

For target shooting and home defense, what is the best 1911, 9M or .40, for under $500. I am experienced shooting glocks and revolvers....but i want a SA 1911..Ithink


----------



## Raymond (Dec 3, 2011)

Kimber anytime anyday


----------



## rgrundy (Jul 16, 2011)

mbrown202 said:


> For target shooting and home defense, what is the best 1911, 9M or .40, for under $500. I am experienced shooting glocks and revolvers....but i want a SA 1911..Ithink


We had a USPSA shoot today and watched a bunch of guys fight their 1911's. They have a cult following but tend to be finicky pistols. Like I told one guy , my Glock likes to roll in the mud like a pig and still shoots. I'll start shooting singlestack next month again but I expect to have bad days just because that's how it is with many 1911's. Chris was having to clear his several times and said it was a "female pistol" and moody, but he loves it. Try the Springfield Armory entry level pistols they are reliable and not too expensive.


----------



## mbrown202 (Jan 20, 2012)

thanks for the honest opinion


----------



## FoxtrotSniper (Jan 19, 2012)

rgrundy said:


> We had a USPSA shoot today and watched a bunch of guys fight their 1911's. They have a cult following but tend to be finicky pistols. Like I told one guy , my Glock likes to roll in the mud like a pig and still shoots. I'll start shooting singlestack next month again but I expect to have bad days just because that's how it is with many 1911's. Chris was having to clear his several times and said it was a "female pistol" and moody, but he loves it. Try the Springfield Armory entry level pistols they are reliable and not too expensive.


My uncle is a cop and shoots his glock at the range every now and then. From what he told me about it its supposed to the the AK-47 of handguns. Now I don't know if that's true or not but from what I've seen it preforms pretty well under a lot of different conditions.


----------



## FoxtrotSniper (Jan 19, 2012)

okay so guys that you for the feedback. I've actually looked them over and it's come down to Kimber and either a Loaded or TRP springfield. So now what do you guys prefer in Kimber based on reliability, feel, and cost because there's a lot of choices in there. Thank you!


----------



## rgrundy (Jul 16, 2011)

FoxtrotSniper said:


> okay so guys that you for the feedback. I've actually looked them over and it's come down to Kimber and either a Loaded or TRP springfield. So now what do you guys prefer in Kimber based on reliability, feel, and cost because there's a lot of choices in there. Thank you!


I shoot a stainless Loaded Springfield 1911. I don't think you can go wrong there reliabilty wise. I've only used 7 shot Springfield mags in it. It handles very well for me but I have very large hands. The Kimbers I had were less than reliable and I shot them alot. They were very accurate though. Not worth the money they want.


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

raymond said:


> kimber anytime anyday


yep!!
I have a Kimber SS Target II, I really like this gun!! Been reliable, and accurate, with no problems whatsoever!!


----------



## Panther67 (Mar 1, 2009)

I'm thinking of the Ruger SR 1911. I have the P 345 and it has been awesome, but now I want my first 1911 and it seems like it would be a good investment.


----------



## Brevard13 (Nov 28, 2010)

FoxtrotSniper said:


> My uncle is a cop and shoots his glock at the range every now and then. From what he told me about it its supposed to the the AK-47 of handguns. Now I don't know if that's true or not but from what I've seen it preforms pretty well under a lot of different conditions.


if you are comparing it to say a 1911 then yes. The glocks are a very good and very reliable gun even when abused past normal standards. Of course you have the M&P and XD that have been giving glock a run for it's money. Both of those are tanks also.

As far as 1911's go. The only one I have found I really like so far is the Nighthawks. i am waiting to see if I will like the Ruger.


----------



## Brevard13 (Nov 28, 2010)

Panther67 said:


> I'm thinking of the Ruger SR 1911. I have the P 345 and it has been awesome, but now I want my first 1911 and it seems like it would be a good investment.


I have always heard great things about Ruger's customer service. I however have been fortunate enough to never have to use it. I venture to say the 1911 will be a great pistol. And if something did go wrong I would be comfortable in fact knowing how Ruger treats their customers. I have yet to hear anything bad.


----------



## Overkill0084 (Nov 28, 2010)

FoxtrotSniper said:


> okay so guys that you for the feedback. I've actually looked them over and it's come down to Kimber and either a Loaded or TRP springfield. So now what do you guys prefer in Kimber based on reliability, feel, and cost because there's a lot of choices in there. Thank you!


Kimber- 1 year warranty. That's really my only problem with them. In the price range they are playing in, that seems a bit too short. Anecdotal stories about iffy customer service are not as rare as I would like. They do make some nice looking pistols though.
Springfield Armory- Lifetime warranty. I have a Trophy match (the TRP's very un-tactical cousin.) It's well made, accurate and reliable.


----------



## Panther67 (Mar 1, 2009)

Brevard13 said:


> I have always heard great things about Ruger's customer service. I however have been fortunate enough to never have to use it. I venture to say the 1911 will be a great pistol. And if something did go wrong I would be comfortable in fact knowing how Ruger treats their customers. I have yet to hear anything bad.


I have never had any problems whatsoever with my SP 101 357 mag or with the p345-solid firearms and American made-which is why I am dying to get the sr 1911!


----------



## Panther67 (Mar 1, 2009)

Think I'll take a ride up to Hoffmans in CT soon to look at the SR 1911, lol, the wife would love that -ha!


----------



## Brevard13 (Nov 28, 2010)

Panther67 said:


> I have never had any problems whatsoever with my SP 101 357 mag or with the p345-solid firearms and American made-which is why I am dying to get the sr 1911!


Don't misinterpret my post. I am a huge Ruger fan. I do mean huge. It is a tie between Ruger and S&W in my book. I will say Ruger might edge out in overall guns I have found I like from Ruger as compared to Smith and Wesson. but with Ruger and S&W you will more than likely not see many other guns in my collection.

After my taxes come back I am getting a Ruger P95 from my uncle, a Ruger mini 14 and Ruger 10/22 from my cousin. Few months down the road I think I am going to start looking into the S&W M&P15 as I have been wanting a AR-15 for awhile.

I meant overall 1911s compared to glocks, glocks are much like an ak-47.


----------



## Panther67 (Mar 1, 2009)

No misinterpretation at all here- I agree with you completely! -Ever handle the GP 100 357 mag?-thung is built like a tank! take care


----------



## Brevard13 (Nov 28, 2010)

I had one. Fun to shoot. I don't care for them as far as self defense guns just for the simple fact of ammo capacity and the reloading of the gun. On the upside I do like the fact that if you needed to cram the revolver into someone's stomach and pull the trigger you don't have to worry about a revolver coming out of battery.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

That price leaves an open field.For a little more you could have a Baer.Within your range my first choice would be a Colt Combat Elite or upper end SA,maybe a Wesson but I have no experience with them.Don't waste your time with Kimber,they're priced with and above Colt and they have one of the highest failure rates of the major players.For some reason they can't set up an extractor because that's usually the first problem most have,but that's only the most common problem.

If a 1911 isn't definate and a great 1911 style will work,You can't beat an HK USP or HK45.I have a USP Tactical that's wicked.All the negative you hear is mainly jealous BS.They don't cost too much,a 1911 is the same price.Standard models could use trigger work but there are a few variations that a mechanically inclined person can do.They are litterally drop in and we're still less than most put into a 1911.Now you're done,don't need a reliability job,sights,tighter bushing,yada yada.It runs out of the box for a long time and the springs last 5+ times longer than a 1911.Glocks,XDs and M&Ps are for those that will settle for less.They're good guns,just not in the league with HK or FN.

I'm a 1911 diehard but I figured I'd throw that in,my HK could almost replace one.


----------



## brizbane (Nov 3, 2009)

FoxtrotSniper, my choice would be a Les Baer PremierII. It is in your price range and it is in the same league as the big boys like Wilson, Nighthawk, and a coupla others, but for a lot less money. With a Baer, you are good to go right out of the box (after a short break-in, of course) for recreation or defense.

My next choice would be a Colt 1911. They are the original 1911, are put together nicely, and hold their value well. I do think for a defensive gun that a reliability package from a good gunsmith is in order, to bring it up to spec. But after that, no worries. Good luck.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I have a Para-Ord P14-45 Limited. I just recently acquired a Ruger SR 1911. Those are the only two 1911's that I have. 

If you can wait until the Ruger buying frenzy dies down, get one of the Ruger 1911's. It's a great gun, excellent fit / finish, and it shoots as well, if not better, than it looks. :smt023


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

The "finicky" 1911's started when every tom dick and harry making them started playing with the tolerances.
Using someones word here earlier the 1911GI was "rolling in the mud" all thru WWII and did just fine because the tolerances given to them by the original manufacturers were the "correct ones" and not the fancy smancy tolerances the "custom" gun builders decided they needed


----------

